# Anyone here use paravanes?



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I've been thinking about the best way to troll deep off my slow and short paddle kayak, and I've been wondering if paravanes ever get used like downrigger bombs in that they're only attached to your rod line by a clip that will release the line on a snag or fish. The only paravanes I've used are the ones with the foil inline with a dive release clip so they float when something gets hit which I think'd only be practical on a boat on account of the huge leader you can't wind through a rod eye.

Just to sum up the rig I'm picturing:
Line to a paravane, with a downrigger style release clip on the back
Actual fishing line is cast, then clipped to the back of the vane
Drop the vane over the side and paddle away

Has anyone tried this? One advantage I thought it might have is I could troll to the side of the kayak by using one of the offset holes in the vane, hopefully keeping my line away from my paddle while allowing me to keep the rod in front.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I use a Paravane as a cheap mans downrigger. Never thought to run it independently and use a clip to the line. Thought that the idea was once the fish hooks it drags the Paravane backwards so (largely) plays no further part in the fight. Doesn't entirely work, so maybe your thinking has merit.

My Paravane is a stock item from Whitworths, not hard to find.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry. If that didn't make sense.

I run braid straight to the Paravane, leader from the Paravane to the terminal tackle. Which might be

A/ hard body
B/ SP
C/ skirt with squid strip
D/ squid


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

How much line do you have from the paravane to the lure/bait?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Roughly 2m.

Hey, I'm not saying I have this right, just what I have been doing.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

Years ago we used to make our own from plywood, we towed them behind our sailing boat. When you hooked a fish it would flip over & come to the surface. Excellent results for all types of species. I bought a couple of those yellow plastic ones a while ago but I've never used them on the yak. You got me thinking about the potential now.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

dru said:


> Roughly 2m.
> 
> Hey, I'm not saying I have this right, just what I have been doing.


That's cool if it's been working for you; if the paravane doesn't put fish off that close to the hook then that just saves me figuring out extra lines, release clips and tangles because I can just wind it all in 

What species have you caught using it? I'd love to troll out a kingfish at Wallaroo or maybe there's somewhere I could do that in KI.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

They look nice and light and compact Occy. I'd love to hear how they go. I'm looking for a place to buy them at the moment, I'll post it here if I find it.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=2

This is the one I use.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I picked up a loose one from a bargain bin, just like yours Occy, but in blue. Same shape and holes, different colour, no markings, maybe mine's a knockoff. Did you get any depth info with yours? I can maintain just under 3 knots on a calm day (I am now kissing my "guns")


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I tried it today on the shallowest setting in 4-5 metres on my way out to get some garfish. My pilchard ended up with a free skirt of seagrass, so I might need a different vane for shallower work


----------

